# Pistons want to take Bonzi and Sura



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

They are going to give up N Mohammed and another player. Rockets want a better PF from the 3rd team. Who do you want?


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I want Billups please hand over Billups 

Bonzi Alston Sura for Billups

PS link?


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

It's Ballscientist, don't you trust him?

Billups? Those guys will never trade Billups. And I'm never trading 3 players just for one. Wells stays, we can give Padgett+Alston+Sura(exception, because Sura is out for 2 years).


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Seriously Wells in a fit side gets like 20mins. Battier McGrady Head Snyder (Novak Spanoulis) have the small forward and shooting guard position locked down.

Alston is replaced by Billups
Sura is an exception.........
They can have Padgett too i dont care oh what I would do for a good Point Guard.............


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

edyzbasketball said:


> It's Ballscientist, don't you trust him?
> 
> Billups? Those guys will never trade Billups. And I'm never trading 3 players just for one. Wells stays, we can give Padgett+Alston+Sura(exception, because Sura is out for 2 years).



there is a small chance u know! Billups contract is expiring soon and maybe Detroit dont want to give him a max contract at this age and dont want him to leave for nothing.


----------



## Rush (Jan 11, 2007)

The rockets would be stupid to make that deal^^ Knowing that hell probly just end up at another team.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

COme on guys, lets get real. Detroit is NOT going to give up Billups for that little garbage...


----------



## Khm3r (Feb 10, 2005)

Ballscientist said:


> They are going to give up N Mohammed and another player. Rockets want a better PF from the 3rd team. Who do you want?


I heard about this on sports radio610. I'm not too sure, but I think Mohammed would fit perfectly for the Rockets. (But rather have Billups :biggrin: )


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Why do we need a another person in the front court?
Mohammed might not even get any game time.

Consider we have Yao Mutumbo Hayes Howard who all deserve minutes
Is this just to keep afloat until Yao comes back?

PS I think all 4 of those players are better or the equal of Mohammed


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Khm3r said:


> I heard about this on sports radio610. I'm not too sure, but I think Mohammed would fit perfectly for the Rockets. (But rather have Billups :biggrin: )


Thanks. That is equal to the link.

That is better than Maggette for Wells and Sura.

Maggette has an hugh overpaid contract with a kicker.


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

Anyone who thinks we will give up Billups, especially looking how we are playing without him, must seriously be tested for crack.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I Want A Link.

Until Then Im Considering This Trash.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

www.you-have-to-trust-Ballscientist.com

OR

www.there-is-no-link.com


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

how do you make a link into ballscientologists brain?


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

try and get jason maxiell...his been pretty impressive in detriot


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

hroz said:


> I want Billups please hand over Billups
> 
> Bonzi Alston Sura for Billups
> 
> PS link?


Man, that would be the dream scenario "Alston,Sura, Pagdett" for CBill! Neva gonna happen. . ., as much as I'd like to pick up NMohadmed for a PF/C to beat any team in the West, imagine our Defense w/ him and Yao locking down the paint? I dont' ever wanna give up a playmaker like Bonzi when Yao will be out likely into March? I wouldn't be smart, B I think will sign w/ Houston, he got burned last year by not signing w/ the team that wanted him? So I think if we can keep winning, he's gonna wanna stay.

Unless its Nazi for Padgett and picks/cash, I wouldn't bother. That's really the only position we lack, SIZE?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Mutombo and Howard wont last forever.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

I know, but maybe we should trade our GM too. Make him a nice trade-and-never-come-back deal.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Pistons are also looking for a PG. Here are two trades that are totally bias to HTown but, you never know.

Trade 1
Houston Trades: Rafer, Bonzi
Detroit Trades: Billups

Detroit gets a PG to run the team and the SG/SF they were looking for.

Trade 2

Houston Trades: Sura, VSpan, 1st round pick 08'
Clippers Trade: Maggette

Coach Dunlavey creates some cap room to sign his son. Maybe the 08' first rounder is to much.

Like is said in the other thread about wins in January, the next four games will determine whether we deal or not by the trade deadline.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

debarge said:


> Unless its Nazi for Padgett and picks/cash, I wouldn't bother. That's really the only position we lack, SIZE?


*Nazr* Mohammed

I dont want to trade for our front court because I really like what it brings to the table. A PG I would love, love I say


----------

